# [email protected]



## mexiblunt (Nov 1, 2009)

Singers who have been caught lip-synching
The list below does not include lip-syncing in music videos, as almost every music video is lip-synced. Only the performances when the singer is expected by the audience to sing live, like concerts, or TV shows, are listed.

*Anastacia, in a performance on Top of the Pops in the UK
*Ashlee Simpson, in the internationally infamous performance on Saturday Night Live in 2004
*Beyonce, performing a medley of "Baby Boy" and "Crazy in Love" at the 2003 MTV Video Music Awards. Beyonce also partly lip-synced "Baby Boy" at the 2003 MTV Europe Music Awards and 2003 Radio Music Awards.
*Britney Spears performing "Oops!... I Did It Again" (Her performance of "(I Can't Get No) Satisfaction" was live) at the 2000 MTV Video Music Awards; performing "I'm A Slave 4 U" at the 2001 MTV Video Music Awards; performing "Like a Virgin" at the 2003 MTV Video Music Awards (Blender Magazine, (December 2003)); and her most recent concert tours - for instance during her Onyx Hotel Tour in 2004 her microphone was off or low most of the time and her voice cracked several times during her live performance of "Everytime". Britney Spears rarely sings completely live. Usually if she does sing live during an up-tempo song, a backing track is used as well.
*Christina Aguilera, during her performance of "Dirrty" in her MTV Special "Stripped in New York" 
*Dannii Minogue, at Top of the Pops in the UK
*Destiny's Child, their background vocals during television performances and concerts are almost never live.
*Eminem, three times while promoting Encore
*Enrique Iglesias, during several concerts in Poland
*Fred Durst, stated in a magazine article "Dude, We suck live" (about his band)
*Geri Halliwell, Performing 'It's Raining Men' at the National Lottery 2001, another performer who has never sung live.
*Hilary Duff performing "Come Clean" at MTV's New Year's Bash 2004 and Beat of My Heart at the American Music Awards in 2005. Hilary Duff has not been known to have sung live yet.
*Holly Valance, at the 2000 ARIA Awards
*Jennifer Lopez, at Wetten Dass during the performance of her single "Get Right" in promotion of her album, Rebirth another performer who never sings live. Lopez also has lip-synced "Ain't It Funny" several times on promotion.
*Little Richard, at WrestleMania X in 1994
*Kelly Osbourne, at Top of the Pops and various other television shows whilst promoting her album Sleeping in the Nothing
*Kylie Minogue, Performance of "Je Ne Sais Pourquoi" from Pete Waterman's late-night The Hitman & Her show from late 1988. She has lip synched many times throughout the years more regularly than singing live.
*Lara McAllen or Angel City, performing 'Sunrise' on 
*Lindsay Lohan, whilst performing on Good Morning America
*Madonna, Was known to have lip synched most of her early tours, and various TV programmes.
*Michael Jackson, during MTV Video Music Award 1995 performing a medley and the song Dangerous
*Mariah Carey, during a performance of her single "Get Your Number" at Star Academy. Another performer who rarely sings live.
*Milli Vanilli, during a live performance recorded by MTV at the Lake Compounce theme park in Connecticut in 1990
*Missy Elliott, during a performance of 'Moulin Rouge' at The Grammys 2002
*Luciano Pavarotti in a famous outdoor opera concert in Italy in the 1990s
*Raven-SymonÃ© at the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade 2004
*Victoria Beckham, during her performance at World Idol, an Idol spinoff show
*The Spice Girls, during an appearance on Noel's House Party (BBC-UK) where Geri Halliwell (ginger spice) failed to open her mouth during some of her lines. 1997 The spice girls lip synched most of the time. 

Likewise, it is a common occurrence to groups to lip-sync non-lead vocal parts, or shared parts. This ensures that harmonies are kept, as well as to ensure that fact that one member does not overpower the others while singing a communal part. Some people slam this practice, as they believe it destroys the fact that the people are within a group, instead, believing the performance to be multiple lead singers singing at different times.


----------



## mexiblunt (Nov 1, 2009)

That's just the short list of the ones who got caught. I have a buddy that helped do sound for the grey cup a number of years ago when shania twain lip-synced along with her band not playing. 
I guess in the end it's all art right? I mean I can't sing but I have some skills on the pc and auto-tune.


----------



## mexiblunt (Nov 1, 2009)

Feel free to add to the list.

Kanye west's love lock down sounds really bad when the auto-tune doesn't work.

50 cent has been known to lip sync too.


----------

